# Outcast custom rods



## Gatorguz87 (May 8, 2013)

Has anyone had any experience with the custom tournament series rod that outcast sells? I was thinking of buying an 8 footer for surf/pier fishing. Thanks!


----------



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

I have the outcast custom guide series, 6'6", with a Shimano Sahara 3000FE. Best rod/reel I have ever held. I love it. Need to buy a few more before I leave the area.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Good rods for the money and for beginners. You will learn what you are looking for and get ya a nice custom.


----------



## Gatorguz87 (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. I have a cheaper tsunami tuff tip rod with a penn sargus 6000 on it. Looking to upgrade the rod, so this should work?


----------

